

Samples for using LLVM and Clang as a library - nkurz
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2014/samples-for-using-llvm-and-clang-as-a-library/

======
Klasiaster
In Debian sid you can install stuff like llvm-3.5-dev llvm-3.5
llvm-3.5-examples llvm-3.5-runtime llvm-3.5-tools libllvm3.5 libclang1-3.5
libclang-common-3.5-dev libclang-3.5-dev clang-3.5-examples clang-3.5 libedit-
dev and maybe some more. Then start via: make
LLVM_BUILD_PATH=/usr/lib/llvm-3.5/build LLVM_SRC_PATH=/usr/lib/llvm-3.5

Have fun!

------
zwischenzug
In terms of building LLVM and clang, I wrote this ShutIt module a while back
when trying to learn it myself:

[https://github.com/ianmiell/shutit/blob/master/library/llvm/...](https://github.com/ianmiell/shutit/blob/master/library/llvm/llvm.py#L13)

------
scriptdevil
I bought [https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/getting-
sta...](https://www.packtpub.com/application-development/getting-started-llvm-
core-libraries) recently. It seems like a fairly good book. I haven't finished
it yet.

